# Where do you get your Avatars?



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have been trying to find a source for a cool Avatar but so far all I can find are ... lets just say not suitable for a Family board or just much too teenager for my taste.

I would much rather spend time reading than slogging through the thousands of websites out there with my slow internet connection.

Most of you have really great ones.  I promise I will not duplicate one that may already appear on this Board on purpose and I will change mine if someone points out they already use it.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I made mine myself.  Sorry.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Do you have any pics you've saved on your pc throughout your surfing? 
What are you into? Maybe a Google search in images will help you find a pic you like.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

cat616 said:


> I have been trying to find a source for a cool Avatar but so far all I can find are ... lets just say not suitable for a Family board or just much too teenager for my taste.
> 
> I would much rather spend time reading than slogging through the thousands of websites out there with my slow internet connection.
> 
> ...


I use google images. If I find a picture I like, I save it to my computer. The software that runs this forum will resize a picture to be appropriate for an avatar. The turkey I have now I found on a blog of the South Dakota Department of Agriculture!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hahaha, Cat...great minds!

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I snagged a few from www animationfactory com and also use my own photo's from my computer from time to time.

The current one is obviously a turkey that is still in the barnyard instead of the roasting pan.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I've had this one for a long time. I couldn't tell you where I got it.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I use google images. If I find a picture I like, I save it to my computer. The software that runs this forum will resize a picture to be appropriate for an avatar. The turkey I have now I found on a blog of the South Dakota Department of Agriculture!
> 
> L


I don't know how to get google images, it just keeps taking me to a search page.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*LOL, mine is me with two band members from Air Supply ;-p If you have Windows...how about one of those sample pictures that come with it?*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> I don't know how to get google images, it just keeps taking me to a search page.


Go to www.google.com

Up in the upper left hand corner you should see *Web Images Maps News Shopping Gmail more *

Choose images. Then, when you search in the box, the search will return pictures. Give it a try!

L


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Dori said:


> I don't know how to get google images, it just keeps taking me to a search page.


?? Just go to Google.com, and in the upper left corner click on "images". It takes you to the page that searches exclusively for images. Put, for example, funny cats in the search bar, click search images next to the box, and you'll see a page of pics pop up. 
Am I understanding?

ARGH Leslie and her fast fingers, and smart ideas!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks  folks.  Just did it.  Warning,  don't search Turkey.  It is a country.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie & Cat - I did not know that the Board software would shrink my own picture.  I will give it a try.

Dori - Your turkey is doing a great Happy Dance.  I will check out your suggestion for animated Avatars.

Chynared - I am running Mac OS X 10.5.5 not Windows, Thanks.

Bacardi Jim - And a very good job too.  Unfortunately, in spite of my very best efforts, I do not know how to do everything myself.

Mikuto - If I had mine for a week I probably would not remember where it came from. LOL


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

When I tried the google images, in the search box I typed animated before turkey, otherwise they were all standing frozen in the  barnyard.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I just type turkey gif to find animated stuff.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I use Google also.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Wish I could remember where I found mine.  I'm into the beach and everything.  Didn't know how appropriate it would come to be.  I like it too much to have switched it to a birthday theme recently.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cat616 said:


> I have been trying to find a source for a cool Avatar but so far all I can find are ... lets just say not suitable for a Family board or just much too teenager for my taste.
> 
> I would much rather spend time reading than slogging through the thousands of websites out there with my slow internet connection.
> 
> ...


Mine is one of my quilts. You can really use any image file; many have used family photographs. You can find an image on the internet (search for "image" and something you're interested in, for example, for me, I might have used "quilt image" (without the quotes). Or if there is a picture on your computer, you can upload it. The forum software will resize as appropriate.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

It all helps.  I am searching now and have changed mine twice in the last hour.

I will figure out animation next.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a couple of suggestions.

1. Google Images. Search for a subject that interests you.  Don't quite know what the copyright implications of an avatar are, but...
2. Find a picture in printed materials you have on hand that you like- magazines, book covers, photos and scan into your computer.

I assume you have some kind of image manipulation software so you can resize the images and adjust contrast, color, brightness.  I don't recall the size limits the Board imposes on avatar images.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine is a pic I took in my garden. Photobucket size small.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Now I can change with the holidays too!


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I didn't know you could use any image so I googled "avatars" and came up with several cool sites.  Before I was using one of my drawings that a friend sized for an avatar for me.  It's really cool to know that I can use anything....now I'm going to experiment more.  Maybe we need an avatar thread in "Tips and Tricks" so that everyone can find out how easy it is?

Katiekat


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine is a picture of my dog, Ripley.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cush said:


> Here's a couple of suggestions.
> 
> 1. Google Images. Search for a subject that interests you. Don't quite know what the copyright implications of an avatar are, but...
> 2. Find a picture in printed materials you have on hand that you like- magazines, book covers, photos and scan into your computer.
> ...


As far as I could tell, the Board software resizes it appropriately; there's isn't an expressed size limitation.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As far as I could tell, the Board software resizes it appropriately; there's isn't an expressed size limitation.
> 
> Betsy


There appears to be a file size limitation. My avatar is supposed to be animated, but shows up here as static. That may be my project for tonight, remaking it so it can appear here the way it is supposed to.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> There appears to be a file size limitation. My avatar is supposed to be animated, but shows up here as static. That may be my project for tonight, remaking it so it can appear here the way it is supposed to.


*Your green blob thing is supposed to move Who knew*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There very well could be a limitation in total file size (although there's nothing about it when you try to upload).  How big is your file, Jim?

I was thinking more of dimensions.  My regular avatar is 76x100; my T'giving one is 300x353.  The software adjusts them.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Since I'm not at home, I can't tell you what the intended file size is.

And no, the "green blob" doesn't move.

I'll get back to you on this later tonight.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll bet the "red blob" does, though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

cush said:


> I'll bet the "red blob" does, though.


Nope.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jim, and others:

I tried an animated gif that I found on the Internet.  It worked fine, however, when I saved it to my home computer and tried to upload it from there the way I did my quilt portrait, the animation didn't work.  I then uploaded the animation from my home computer to a web album, and linked it from the web album, and it worked.  So linking to an animation on the web works, uploading the file doesn't seem to, at least not with the file I tested.

Betsy


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

That annoying flipping book that I had for a day only worked from a URL as well. I couldn't use the Gif on my computer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jim, and others:
> 
> I tried an animated gif that I found on the Internet. It worked fine, however, when I saved it to my home computer and tried to upload it from there the way I did my quilt portrait, the animation didn't work. I then uploaded the animation from my home computer to a web album, and linked it from the web album, and it worked. So linking to an animation on the web works, uploading the file doesn't seem to, at least not with the file I tested.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy! I'll try linking to my copy on Photobucket when I get home and see if that works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Thanks, Betsy! I'll try linking to my copy on Photobucket when I get home and see if that works.


Groan...what was I thinking? I'm afraid to see what your new Avatar is going to be...

Betsy


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

By Jove I think I've got it!!

Thanks to all of you for your help.

I can see by the rapidly changing Avatars that I am not the only one experimenting tonight.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

cat616 said:


> By Jove I think I've got it!!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your help.
> 
> I can see by the rapidly changing Avatars that I am not the only one experimenting tonight.


I believe you do! Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Groan...what was I thinking? I'm afraid to see what your new Avatar is going to be...
> 
> Betsy


Actually, I suspect you'll like it.  And it is completely G-rated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cat616 said:


> By Jove I think I've got it!!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your help.
> 
> I can see by the rapidly changing Avatars that I am not the only one experimenting tonight.


Love the new Avatar!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

It appears that I am a little late on this one, but I will add my 2 cents anyway! When I am looking for something new like when we did the birthday avatars, I went to google and searched *birthday images animated*. Found what I wanted and copied it to photobucket.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jim, and others:
> 
> I tried an animated gif that I found on the Internet. It worked fine, however, when I saved it to my home computer and tried to upload it from there the way I did my quilt portrait, the animation didn't work. I then uploaded the animation from my home computer to a web album, and linked it from the web album, and it worked. So linking to an animation on the web works, uploading the file doesn't seem to, at least not with the file I tested.
> 
> Betsy


I drag and dropped the turkey in the oven on to my desktop. Then I went to profile and uploaded from my desktop.

Maybe it will only work for a short time. We shall see.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Actually, I suspect you'll like it. And it is completely G-rated.


*keeping my fingers crossed.*









Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cat616 said:


> I drag and dropped the turkey in the oven on to my desktop. Then I went to profile and uploaded from my desktop.
> 
> Maybe it will only work for a short time. We shall see.


Do you use a Mac or a PC? Just curious...

Betsy


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do you use a Mac or a PC? Just curious...
> 
> Betsy


A Mac (of course).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cat616 said:


> A Mac (of course).


I suspected. I'm on a PC and I just tried the drag and drop method. While the file saved, it doesn't work any better as an animation.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks, Betsy!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have my geek moments.  Glad it worked!

Very nice!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep.  The same exact avatar uploaded from my PC shrank and became static.  Referenced from my Photobucket copy, works perfectly.

I owe you one, sweetness.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Much better, BJ


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Angela said:


> Much better, BJ


It's the identical homemade gif I tried to upload from my computer in the first place. I just assumed the file was too large, and that's why it got smaller and static.

Guess it's just one of those glitches. Glad you like it.  And overjoyed that Betsy identified the solution.

THIS IS ME IN MY FULL GLORY!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Yep. The same exact avatar uploaded from my PC shrank and became static. Referenced from my Photobucket copy, works perfectly.
> 
> I owe you one, sweetness.


I'll hold you to that, BJ!



Betsy


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> THIS IS ME IN MY FULL GLORY!


I though that was on the sweater thread


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I though that was on the sweater thread


No. That was me covered in LR's glory. It's _almost_ as warm and satisfying.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I feel bland... need to move my avatars over to this machine and load one.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Bacardi Jim - I like the new slogan added to your avatar.

One of the mottos that are getting me through life is "Whatever happens ... DO NOT PANIC."  It really helps to keep me calm in emergency and deadline situations.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

You found a really cute one Cat.  WTG.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dori said:


> You found a really cute one Cat. WTG.


I think so too Dori. You got the best one though. Happy dances always bring joy to my life.

I wonder what we will come up with on Friday to replace the cute turkeys?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

cat616 said:


> I think so to Dori. You got the best one though. Happy dances always bring joy to my life.
> 
> I wonder what we will come up with on Friday to replace the cute turkeys?


I am sure everyone will be very creative!

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Keep watching,  I have one picked out for black friday.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I can see it is going to be another late night for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can't really read it, but my turkey has a sign that says "Eat Cheese"



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To answer the question in the original post:  mine is a picture of me playing the flute that a friend took.  The picture is just a file from my computer that I uploaded.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can't really read it, but my turkey has a sign that says "Eat Mor Chikn"
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Fixed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's the identical homemade gif I tried to upload from my computer in the first place. I just assumed the file was too large, and that's why it got smaller and static.
> 
> Guess it's just one of those glitches. Glad you like it.  And overjoyed that Betsy identified the solution.
> 
> THIS IS ME IN MY FULL GLORY!


*Jim...it's working!!! Woo hoo!*


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've always just cropped photos I've taken myself.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can't really read it, but my turkey has a sign that says "Eat Cheese"  Betsy












My avatars vary: One is a custom water color I commissioned for my no longer active website, others are seasonal gifs found on the internet or book covers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, I shoulda thought of that!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

I just did a search for "vampire smiley" I had to get a new AV because everyone thought I was a girl with my old one...

I added the text to it using Photobucket's edit option. It was something said to a vampire in HBO's True Blood.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks to all of you I now understand the concept and have been having lots of fun with it.

I hope this thread is helping others too.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

W T G  Cat,  I think you caught on real early. This thread is surely helping a lots of folks.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dori said:


> W T G Cat, I think you caught on real early. This thread is surely helping a lots of folks.


I am a fast learner. I never had the opportunity to work with images before. I am glad I finally tackled it. I had great fun finding my Shopped Out Cat for Black Friday. I have a concept for my Avatar in my head. Keep an eye on it as the days go by to see what you think.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Dori's is pretty cool to.










I made this one









shrunk down tho


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

TO GET IMAGES INTO A THREAD - I am not sure if this is explained elsewhere but think it might be useful in this thread.

1) Find an Image you would like to use,
2) Get a "Copy of Image address" by right clicking or control clicking on the image, then
3) Choose "Copy Image Address" from the menu that will appear.

In the New Message Screen (where your compose a reply to a post)

4) Use the Insert Image button







This button is found among all those buttons in the New Message Screen right above where you type a new message. On my screen it is above the 4th smiley .
5) Press the Button,
6) Paste the "Copy of Image address" where the cursor is blinking.
7) Hit Preview to check if the result is what you had in mind.

If this does not work for you, go over the instructions again.

Let me know if you have any problems, maybe I did not explain it properly and I will need to update these instructions.


----------

